# Lab with Limber Tail Syndrome. Is there anything I can do?



## s2thalayer (Jul 7, 2010)

We believe our Lab got Limber Tail Syndrome this weekend from taking a bath outside. It was very warm out, but the water was a little chilly. He has been in a lot of pain and can not move his tail, and spends a LOT of time sleeping on his bed...an abnormal amount of time. He is normally a very happy dog, but appears very sluggish and has a very warm dry nose constantly lately.

From googling, I've come to the conclusion that this is the issue, and most say there's nothing you can do but wait it out and it should go away in a couple weeks. Is there anything else I should do? Things I shouldn't let him do? Is this a normal/nonserious thing?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a common enough thing, especially with labs. Call your vet, I think you can give the dog antiinflammatories to speed healing, and there are painkillers for dogs, tramadol for one. Do NOT give the dog anything in your medicine cabinet, tylenol and advil are deadly to dogs.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Typically Rymadol is used for cold tail, but just to be sure, since you mentioned that he's sluggish, you should have him checked out by your vet. Maybe get a blood panel done too.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Rimadyl is a NSAID I believe so it's an anti-inflammatory pain reliever while tramadol is a narcotic pain reliever.

I believe both needs a vet prescription so you'll need a vet anyways. I would take the dog to the vet also just to make sure it isn't anything more serious. Google diagnosis isn't exactly that trustworthy.


----------

